# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Bipolair

## margien

zit weer laag, weet wel hoe ik hogerop moet komen, heb een stok nodig om dit te bereiken, heb er geen fut voor. weinig perspectief. help.

----------


## Hugo1965

Hoi Margien,

Vertel eens wat meer over jezelf, misschien kunnen we je dan beetje helpen?

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Margien,

Vervelend dat het niet goed gaat  :Frown: 
Heb je een doel, partner, goede vriend/vriendin, familielid of iemand die jou stok achter de deur kan zijn?
Soms is het moeilijk om je tot iets te bewegen waarvan je weet dat het goed voor je is en is het handig als iemand je dat zetje in de goede richting geeft of waar je iets mee samen kan doen (oefeningen, sport, hobby).
Zoals Hugo hierboven aangeeft zou het fijn zijn als we wat meer informatie hebben, dan kunnen we beter reageren/helpen...
In elk geval veel sterkte, moed en positiviteit gewenst!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

